

Log in to Stack Overflow with your smartphone - devinharold
http://blog.clef.io/post/42361406329/log-in-to-stack-exchange-with-clef

======
chris-at
Very clever, now try to login to stackoverflow ON your phone!

Their tutorial only has this to say: Clef is all about letting you log in to
websites on your computer with your mobile phone, so you'll need to complete
this tutorial on a non-mobile browser at <http://clef.io/tutorial>

~~~
brennenHN
This is coming soon! We wanted to focus on getting the web login right first,
but this is next up on our plate.

